# .50AE Desert Eagle experiences?



## Guest (Jun 30, 2006)

As you all well know probly I am dead set on making a .50AE Desert Eagle my first handgun I buy when i'm 21. I was wondering if any of you guys here have experience with it. I am not new to the power of a .50AE because I have shot a Freedom Arms revolver chambered in that and recoil was pretty managable. I just think that recoil might hurt more with the Eagle's grip. It's a little too big and not too comfortable to shoot. My dad had the .357 magnum version and luckily it don't kick much.

So basicly what i'm trying to say is that will this gun hurt me? I don't want my dream gun to turn into a nightmare. I want to be able to shoot that gun a lot and not be in too much pain later on. The closest thing I can come to is the SS version of the Eagle chambered in .44 magnum that an older friend of mine has, but won't let me shoot it because he thinks it's too powerful for me and pretty much thinks all people my age ought to stick with .22s.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

No, the gun won't hurt you. In fact the first time I fired one I was surprised at the moderate recoil. The gun is pretty heavy and that soaks up the recoil. Muzzle blast is there, though, and when I shot one the first time was on a range with partitions which confined the concussion. I was aware of the fact my pants legs flapped a little from the blast/concussion.

Accuracy was not too good on the gun I shot, but that was probably just the ammo.

Bob Wright


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Everyone has their interests - but I don't think this is a good first gun to buy, just my opinion. It's not very practical. Maybe after U have 1 or 2 other guns, then get your "toy."

Just my two cents... (I want the change back now  )


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Get what you want to start with.

Get many different kinds.

Never sell.

They only get more expensive later (or disappear completely).

Remember, most of them ARE toys.


Oh, and it would help if you don't get married right away.


----------



## A_J (May 22, 2006)

Dang-it Maser, now you made me remember that I wanted on in .357 when I was younger.. then I go look at the prices - yikes!

I held one years ago at a gun show - one solid chunk of a gun. Hope you're not planning on CCW'ing with it!


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Maser,
If you know of anyone with a Freedom Arms in .454 Cassul you might try that. The .50 AE is not near as violent in recoil as the .454. The cartridge looks imposing, but the weight of the gun makes a lot of difference. I have fired Thompson Contenders whose recoil is much more severe.

Bob Wright


----------



## Guest (Jul 1, 2006)

A_J said:


> Hope you're not planning on CCW'ing with it!


Oh good God no. I wouldn't even need a CCW permit for that because I could never conceal it. I plan on using my Security Six for that.



Bob Wright said:


> Maser,
> If you know of anyone with a Freedom Arms in .454 Cassul you might try that. The .50 AE is not near as violent in recoil as the .454. The cartridge looks imposing, but the weight of the gun makes a lot of difference. I have fired Thompson Contenders whose recoil is much more severe.


I shot one of them Raging Bull revolvers in .454 a couple times. The grip was pretty comfortable. The .454 is managable, but I wouldn't want to shoot it all day. The only handgun that ever hurt me on the first shot was a T/C Contender pistol in .45-70. I will never shoot that thing again until I get more recoil hardened.

Anyways, thanks for the advice guys. I just wanted to point out that i'm not trying to come off as a macho guy or something because I want my Eagle in .50AE. It's just that I have always loved Desert Eagles and in my oppinion a .50AE version is the real kind and I want the real deal.


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

just remember it's one Big and Heavy gun and it's not cheap to shoot.
After that, go for it.

AFS


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Everyone has their interests - but I don't think this is a good first gun to buy, just my opinion. It's not very practical. Maybe after U have 1 or 2 other guns, then get your "toy."
> 
> Just my two cents... (I want the change back now  )


I have to agree with shipwrek there bud. How long before you turn 21? I had the 44 mag Desert Eagle back in the 80's. I remember having problems with it after shooting it a lot. Something about the gas tube getting gloded up fast. I loved it and it was such a cool gun to hold and look at and shoot but I did not like the fact I had to clean it while at the range. I'm sure they fixed that problem by now. Do you already have your carry gun? That would be the first one to get but from what I know about you, you like the big stuff. I'm sure what ever you do or get is going to make you happy and if you say I wish I had gotten that one, then make that the next one. Life is to short make it simple. When's the big day?


----------



## Camo Cowboy (Jul 3, 2006)

*Save your money and buy something practical and fun to shoot.*

With the $ that a .50cal costs you could own a decent 45acp, S&W.40, 9mm, and a .38 snubby.

My brother had one and I've shot it, no big deal.

I bet a Desert Eagle would be a bored & stored  "safe queen", compared to the other 4 guns you could own, Wooddogg.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Quote: Oh good God no. I wouldn't even need a CCW permit for that because I could never conceal it. I plan on using my Security Six for that.



I doubt you will be legally CCW'ing much of anything.........thanks to the great state of Kalifornia.....


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2006)

Well, at 21 I sure hope that I am not still living in this state.


----------



## mc2 (Jan 2, 2008)

I wouldn't recommend getting this as your first pistol. The 50AE ammo is expensive and you will spend a lot of money at the range.. I think a good starter pistol would be a Glock 17 or 19 and then go to higher caliber pistols from there. I own a Glock 19 and a S&W Sigma .40VE..

I also want an Eagle too but i'm gonna get the .44Mag version because the ammo costs less, and the .44mag round provides plenty of power. You can also easily upgrade to the 50AE by switching the barrell when you feel the need. The .357 gives you all the stopping power you need, .44 mag is over kill, and the 50AE is just ridiculous.. lol

I saw one at a gun show for $850 (.44mag) and that will be my next pistol..


----------



## Glockamania® (Dec 21, 2006)

A Desert Eagle as a first gun? Especially in .50 cal? You'll regret buying it because for a first gun you want to shoot the heck out of it with training, competition, range time, etc. 

It all depends what you're going to use it for.

Just get a Glock.:smt023


----------



## Steve (Jan 2, 2008)

Glock or XD first gun in my opinion, I want the 50 too, but man, $3 a round right?


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

Maser:
its nice to know what you want but remember
plan on never selling a gun that you buy - many many people wish they would have never sold one of their guns- so take a lesson from us old folks

if you are hell bent on a 50 cal why didn't you mention the S&W 50 mag that also shoots 500 specials at reduced recoil?

Have you shot a lot of 44 magnums?

our local shop has a desert eagle and it is nice looking
also one of my past bosses bought one also


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i just noticed when this thread started
wonder if he bought it yet


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

I know better than to try to talk a 21-year-old out of something he wants to do.

To answer your question, the .50 AE doesn't hurt, because the gun weighs over three pounds. A 10 ounce titanium .38 Special -- now that hurts.


----------



## NewMexicoJoe (Dec 19, 2007)

*great guns*

One of my old army buddies, saved every penny of his combat pay and bought a sexy brushed chrome .50 AE desert eagle when we returned home. Its a wonderful marvel of handgun engineering and a blast to shoot literally!!! the recoil is surprisingly not as bad as most would think. I want one. It is however expensive to shoot not horrible but more expensive than say a 9mm. If you anything like me your going to want to shoot every chance you get. so I would recommend a smaller caliber for your first, but dont let me deter you in anyway for getting the 50. everyone i have ever met that owns one was more than satisfied...

Goodluck!


----------



## Capt. Mike (Dec 31, 2007)

I had one a couple years ago, it was heavy as hell and very accurat. But it did however turn into a look what got gun, no practical use. Oh yeh I had to change both main springs after 200 rounds. And good luck finding a holster. I don't meen to bring you down but that was my personal taste of one.


----------

